# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Hỏi địa điểm mua dụng cụ mài lưỡi cưa CNC thép

## namhai2vip

Như tiêu đề, ai biết xin vui lòng chỉ dẫn.

Em ở TPHCM.

Cảm ơn nhiều

----------

